# spanish style texture tips



## pattiocollins (Jun 3, 2010)

I am ready to begin, killz goes first, then texture and paint?
What type of knife, trowel do Ineed?
Thanks


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The type of knife/trowel would depend on exactly what texture you're trying to achieve.... Got a pic of what you're trying to achieve?? The Kilzfirst would depend on whether you're doing a repair this is on new drywall. Paint tends to make joint compound get small air bubbles (craters) in it when applied. Depending on the texture and how thick it is applied, it may not matter (be very noticeable). I wouldn't prime if it's all new drywall. If it's just a ceiling you're doing, the texture itself is normally considered a finished product and does not get painted (unless you want to). Walls definitely need paint. You might want to consider adding paint to the joint compound to get your wall color. If you just texture and paint and your wall gets chipped, you'll see white joint compound in the spot.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Pattio, Welcome to the Forum

Here are some sample textures:
http://www.drywallschool.com/textures.htm

hope this helps
.


----------



## pattiocollins (Jun 3, 2010)

*texture*

Hi Bob,
Thank you for your kind words of wisdom! I can use all the help I can get!

And your questions . . . . . .


Let me restate that I am taking on this project and I clearly am in over my head. But I forge on!

I hadn't even considered mixing the paint in with the joint compound, but that makes total sense. I am redoing a bathroom and it has 2 parts, 1 with the toilet and shower, separated by a door with the other room containing a double sink area. I have already completed the wall texture in the smaller area, and I am happy with the results. What I am wondering is if I mix the paint in with the compund, could I ever get the colors to match in both rooms, since I will be straight painting 1 room, and the other will have the mixture? I'm thinking NOT. What I am in the process of doing is removing all the layers of crap off the walls. There are several, 2 layers of wallpaper, adhesive, carboard, and brown bag material. What I am considering is not removing all the layers of stuff on the walls, smoothing it over with compumd, then adding the paint to the compund and texturing. What do you think about this plan?
I also saw that there was an add for some tiles that are adhesive that go over the nasty popcorn ceiling. It seems like this would not be a good idea in the bathroom. What's the best way to get a new ceiling, by sanding?

If you never reply to this email, I will totally understand!

Thank you in advance if you do!!


Patti:huh:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Your colors will most definitely not match unfortunately. You're probably ok in a bathroom as far as the walls not getting banged up. I did the walls in a sports bar/restaurant several years ago and we added the paint due to the high traffic and chance for damage....
You can try mudding over what's there, but it will likely bubble and blister when the mud hits it. Priming with oil primer will help seal it, but there's no assurance. If it doen't work, there's that layer of primer to deal with. There's no yes or no answer. 
I've never used the tiles over the popcorn. You can either wet with a garden sprayer and scrape (if it hasn't been painted) or just add another layer of drywall over the existing. Probably the way to go since your ceiling has likely been painted. Or if it has been painted you can try scraping the worst off and skim coating the entire surface (2 or 3 coats likely) and sanding smooth.
Best of luck....


----------



## pattiocollins (Jun 3, 2010)

*oil primer?*

Thanks Bob,
Is the oil primer killz?:wink:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Kilz and Zinser make oil base primer (and Bob isn't the one responding, just for the record).


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I love the way our bedroom turned out, you can lay in bed and see all kinds of stuff up there! The wife and I have seen horse heads, birds in flight, etc.
It changes with different lighting too.... Pretty cool actually.

DM


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks good, Mouse.


----------

